

Highway1 Helps Hardware Startups Reach Mass Market - _becky
http://thinkapps.com/blog/post-launch/highway1-accelerator-hardware-startups/

======
tarun_agarwal
How long is the program? Hardware Startups typically need a much longer launch
path than the typical web/mobile app product

